# President Bush funeral train



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

There will be a funeral train to carry President Bush's casket running between College Station, Texas and Spring, Texas. UP 4141 will be the lead locomotive. Will be interesting on the type of passenger / funeral car that will be used.

Bill


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I see a new model train coming.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Good info in this related post:

https://www.modeltrainforum.com/showpost.php?p=2344252&postcount=12


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Get this ... 41 took it for a ride!

Unlike other engines on the rails, Bush 4141 is the only one to have ever been driven by its namesake and a former U.S. President.

Michael Iden, who worked closely with the crew to create Bush 4141, was aboard the historic ride.

Iden says Bush requested to take a tour of the locomotive a day just after it was dedicated to him.

"The president looked at us and said with a smile on his face, 'Do you mind if I take it on a drive?'" Iden said.


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I see a new model train coming.


Got the loco but certainly would like to get an accurate funeral / casket car.

Bill


----------



## Viperjim1 (Mar 19, 2015)

Well rumor has it 1943 pulled in with a 21 car consist a couple days ago and is also to be in the funeral persesion. It is in a auto facility out of the view of the public until Thursday.


----------

